# Imprimante Canon et désactivation des couleurs



## chafpa (4 Avril 2010)

Tout est dans le titre : Je cherche à savoir sur quelle imprimante Canon on peut désactiver la gestion des couleurs.

Ce sujet a déjà été abordé au début de cette année par moi-même avec la Pixma MP600 et par un autre contributeur avec la 970 (je crois)

Nous avions "découvert" en contactant Canon, que les pilotes Mac de nos imprimantes ne le permettaient pas alors que, perso, sous Windows c'était fonctionnel.

De nouvelles Canon étant apparues mais impossible de trouver cette caractéristique sur le site de Canon, peut-être que quelqu'un parmi vous va pouvoir m'apporter des éléments de réponse 

PS : En recherchant sur le forum j'ai constaté que les anciens posts n'avaient pas un très long délai de rétention .... du moins sur le sous-forum "Imprimante" ou la fin se situe début février 2010 :rose:


----------



## chafpa (5 Avril 2010)

Up


----------



## chafpa (8 Avril 2010)

Up, y'a personne :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2010)

Ca sert à quoi exactement la désactivation des couleurs ?


----------



## chafpa (9 Avril 2010)

A utiliser un profil ICC qui a été fait en externe en tenant compte des encres utilisées par  Canon *ET* du papier photo que j'utilise.

Je renseigne ce profil dans les préférences de Lightroom ou de Photoshop Elements mais pour que cela fonctionne, il faut désactiver le gestion des couleurs dans le pilote de l'imprimante.

Cette option est tout à fait disponible pour le pilote Windows (que j'utilisais avant mon switch de décembre )mais n'existe pas dans le pilote Mac :rose: 

Confirmé par Canon France pour moi (MP600) et un autre contributeur (MP970 mais j'en suis pas sûr)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2010)

Dans la fenêtre d'impression de ma MP600R, pour la gestion de la couleur j'ai Concordance des couleurs, Impression en niveau de gris (dans Qualité et Support) et Options couleur.

Si ça n'existe pas, en attendant que Canon l'ajoute peut-être un jour, il faut faire autrement pour l'impression des photos.


----------



## chafpa (10 Avril 2010)

Merci, Vénérable Sage. Tu viens d'apporter *LA* solution a mon problème 

En effet dans "Concordance des couleurs", j'ai le choix entre "ColorSync" et "Canon concordance des couleurs" qui est coché par défaut.

En cochant "ColorSync", un  choix de "Profil" apparait proposant "Automatique", par défaut, et ...... "*Mon profil ICC*" que j'avais mis dès le départ dans le dossier ad hoc. Il me suffit de sélectionner ce dernier 

Voila une solution qui devrait rendre le sourire aux possesseurs des imprimantes Canon   

PS : Dommage que je ne puisse pas inscrire résolu dans le titre de mon premier post ou alors il y a une astuce que je connais pas car en parcourant le forum, je vois certains topics mentionnés ainsi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------

Je viens de trouver comment indiquer "Résolu".

Suis-je bête :rose:


----------

